# "Surround Sound" System



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I went over to a friends house to see how I could help with anything around the house and found that their surround sound system in the office (which they were actually just using as a multi-speaker system, not in the surround sound layout) was a little messed up. The speakers plugged into the jacks marked Front L and Front R worked fine but the ones plugged into the jacks marked Woofer and Center did not. Also they had two speakers in the back patio, right outside the office, of a different brand. Behind the couch there was two sets of these outlets that looked like RCA jacks but were different colors (red and black) and one set had an extra jack, a white one below the red and black. See attached pic (drawn in Paint) for detail. The jacks marked Surround L and Surround R were plugged into the set with the extra white jack. The metal contact went through the hole and the was clamped down. The speakers outside on the patio did not work.
All the surround sound speakers but the patio speakers and system are by Sony, the patio speakers are by Yamaha.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

77 views. 0 replies. I'd appreciate some help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I seriously doubt that any one can say what the problems is. You are going to have to track down what the jacks go to and how they are wired. 

Surround sound system are pretty straight forward, 5 speakers, 5 pairs of wires. The clamp white wire sounds like maybe a ground wire.

Also make sure that the center and woofer speakers themselves actually work. Also that the receiver works.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Disconnect the wires from the receiver and speakers then test for continuity and correct placement with a tone tester. Then if that's OK take one small speaker and install it on one speaker output at a time right at the receiver to test to make sure that the all the speaker outputs are actually working. Then make sure the settings on the receiver are correct to power all the speakers you want/expect to play.


----------

